# Amplificador de video para RCA



## mtssound (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola compañeros del foro, nuevamente los molesto con una duda que nadie me ha podido responder y acá en el foro no encontré nada. el tema es el siguiente

tengo la pc conectada a la televisión con un cable rca-svideo y en la tele se me ve con rayas blancas que van de abajo para arriba. la compu esta a unos 9 metros de la tv y el cable esta prolijamente pasado por un cablecanal por el zocalo de la pared con cable mallado, ahora yo había pensado en un amplificador de vídeo sencillo conectado a la salida de la placa de vídeo y así eliminar esas rayas que yo creo que es ruido. 

en la red encontre este esquema, en pablin hay uno tambien pero decidi no perder el tiempo.

saludos y gracias como siempre


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto tal vez te puede servir: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Amplificador-de-video.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mtssound (Sep 26, 2011)

gracias elaficionado por tu aporte, pero ese circuito es el que esta en pablin y ese integrado aca sale bastante caro algo asi como 8u$s. yo necesitaba algo mas sencillo y economico

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola.

El circuito de Pablín no es un amplificador, es sólo un adaptador de impedancia que tiene una ganancia menor que 1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

*AUTOSERVICIO *


----------



## matijuarez (Sep 26, 2011)

yo lo que ando necesitando es si alguien me puede explicar o acercar un diagrama para hacer un cable VGA/RGB(rca) para conectar la netbook al tv..ya tengo cable y los rca,se que cada color lleva una masa independiente pero no se como hacer para que la netbbok haga que me salga video por el puerto vga,recien probe mirar todo con el osciloscopio pero no se ve nada,probablemente cuando lo conecte al tv lo reconosca y ahi si va a ser posible sacar la señal(si alguien sabe de esto por favor me lo explique).Aparte de esto,hay algun otro cable para conectar(aparte de red,blue,green con sus respectivas masas) ?saludos


----------



## djcarpio (Oct 27, 2011)

hola

a mi me pasaba algo igual y era la configuracion de la tarjeta de video del pc....

tambien me paso lo mismo y era un cable fallido despues acerque mas la tele para hacer la prueba con otro mas corto y se soluciono...

saludos


----------

